

A Biologist Debunks the "Bee Saves Its Friend From a Spider" Video - tom_jones
http://io9.com/a-biologist-debunks-the-bee-saves-its-friend-from-a-sp-1594045523/

======
gus_massa
Original article: [http://theconversation.com/no-thats-not-a-video-of-a-bee-
res...](http://theconversation.com/no-thats-not-a-video-of-a-bee-rescuing-its-
friend-from-a-spider-28020)

